# wireless signal goes in and out



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

I have two computers that use a wireless network. I have a linksys modem on one computer and a wireless usb adapter on the other. I have had this for a few years and just realized that it is possible that the linksys equipment could be my problem. The problem is that my internet connection goes in and out all the time. If I am on AIM I constantly loose my signal. It connects and reconnects every few minutes. If I get a new modem and wireless adapter would the same thing happen?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

We need to know a bunch more before giving advice. 

Do both PCs lose connection at the same time, or just one computer? If just one, which?

Do you detect any other wireless networks on your same (or close) channel?

Do you have a 2.4Ghz cordless phone? Or do you live close enough to others that they could have an interferring 2.4Ghz cordless?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hard to say. I'd first try to fix this one. Top on the list is to change the channel on the wireless router, try channels 1, 11, or 6 in that order.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

First my cordless phones are 5.8 GHz.
Second, both computers go in and out but I am not sure if they do it simultaneously or not.
and Yes I do pick up other wireless signals I assume from neighbors but not all the time just sometimes . 
I don't think I know how to change the channel on the router.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Start Run, CMD

IPCONFIG

Use the address displayed in the Default Gateway in the address bar of IE. That will allow you to access the web based setup of your router. You need to browse to the wireless configuration section, the channel is one of the basic parameters there.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Start Run, CMD

IPCONFIG

Use the address displayed in the Default Gateway in the address bar of IE. That will allow you to access the web based setup of your router. You need to browse to the wireless configuration section, the channel is one of the basic parameters there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Does it matter which computer I do this on? Should it be on the one that the modem is connected to?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

can you explain in a little more detail about the default gateway? thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The Default Gateway is the base IP address of the router. You put this into the address bar of Internet Explorer (or Firefox) and it allows you to access the web based setup for the router.

You have to do this with a computer that's connected to one of the LAN ports of the broadband router.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

ok now how do I get the ip address of the router. Sorry to be a pain, I just don't know alot about this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

I have the ip address and I put it in the address bar but I get a bunch of results It doesn't go straight to the site. Is that what I want?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## moboo (Jul 18, 2003)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Morgan>IPCONFI/ALL
'IPCONFI' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Morgan>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-vvx88vyrxo
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hr.cox.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hr.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-2B-4D-79-E8
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.105.28.11
68.105.29.11
68.105.28.12
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 20, 2007 9:45:29 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 21, 2007 9:45:29 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Morgan>


----------



## moboo (Jul 18, 2003)

its still me I am just using a differnt computer now


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

moboo said:


> its still me I am just using a differnt computer now


You don't need multiple accounts to use different computers, you can login with the same name from anywhere. All you've done is confused the situation. Please pick which account you want to keep, and we'll remove the other one.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Put 192.168.1.1 into the address bar of IE, that will access the router setup.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

ok sorry,
I will use the one with the screenname MOBOO


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

merginsmama said:


> ok sorry,
> I will use the one with the screenname MOBOO


Thanks, we'll shut down the other one.


----------



## moboo (Jul 18, 2003)

ok I did that but it requires a password, which I have no idea what it could be.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The default user name/password is in the router's manual.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

ok well I will have to look for it. Thanks
So after I log in to the site I will want to change the channel? Is that correct?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If it's a Linksys, try a blank user name and "password" for the password.

Of course, since you haven't told us much about the environment, that was just a guess...


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

I found the username and password. I went in and changed the channel to 1. I guess I will have to wait to see if that is going to work. Or if it will keep connecting and reconnecting. If so I will keep trying other channels. Is that correct?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try channels 1, 11 and then 6, as John specified. If you have the disconnect problems on all, tell us for each of the other networks you detect the channel and relative strength of signal.


----------



## moboo (Jul 18, 2003)

ok. I will
I did notice that it was set to 6 already. I changed it to 1. 
Thanks for you help.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

merginsmama said:


> ok sorry,
> I will use the one with the screenname MOBOO


I've deleted the merginsmama account.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How is your problem now?


----------



## moboo (Jul 18, 2003)

Its still happening. I will try and change the channel to 11 next and see what happens


----------

